# Pr99 Master



## Evil Laugh

The first of my new colnago family arrived. Should be built up in the next 2 weeks. Glbk c59 on the way too. Lucky me i guess. 

It's a beauty, can't stop staring!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice !

would it be possible to have the fork threaded so to use a quill stem ? then it would be perfect !


----------



## Evil Laugh

Yep, I'm getting it done this week.

I will ruin it though by building with dura ace.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

7400 would be fitting.


----------



## Evil Laugh

There will be some 7400.


----------



## jaydg

The other build I saw of( andesman ?) with Athena alluminum is one of the best looking i have seen . very inspiring .


----------



## royd

Beautiful framseset. Where did you purchase your fame?


----------



## tomdejong

Do you have pictures of the bike finished? It's a beauty!


----------



## Ride-Fly

I *HATE* you Evil!!!! I love white bikes and now after seeing this thread, I must get a Master XL in this color. *MUST*.


----------



## Evil Laugh

I'm selling it, frameset or whole bike if wanted. 57 is not ideal for me, want a 56 to run a longer stem. Would consider a frameset swap for a 56 prbk, prza or pr99 but the other frame would have to be immaculate and only meet up in London so a massive long shot I know!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It's amazing how such a little difference, like I this case 50 mms has such an effect in the fitting and feel.

I also tried a 57 but finally went with the 56 on a C50. Excellent fit.

I don't know how others builders and their customers are just content with 4 sizes.


----------



## Evil Laugh

Yeah it a real shame but I think best to swap the frame now while it is still like new. I can ride it fine, the fit is fine in regards to contact points but the more I ride the bike the more the feel and handling is annoying me, I don't feel over the front wheel enough and stability of a longer stem would be better. I knew 57 is bigger than ideal when I bought it but it was there ready to buy immediately, I couldn't resist. Thankfully my c59 is a 56.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Evil Laugh said:


> Yeah it a real shame but I think best to swap the frame now while it is still like new. I can ride it fine, the fit is fine in regards to contact points but the more I ride the bike the more the feel and handling is annoying me, I don't feel over the front wheel enough and stability of a longer stem would be better. I knew 57 is bigger than ideal when I bought it but it was there ready to buy immediately, I couldn't resist. Thankfully my c59 is a 56.


Yep, I totally understand. I like a 55 in Colnago sizing which has a 54.3 ETT, but I am comfortable up to a 56 ETT. I'm sure I could ride a 57 Master hub would much prefer a 55, maybe up to a 56 which as you know has a 55 ETT. Still, that pr99 is baaaaaaad to the bone!!!!!


----------



## american psycho

What did the frame & fork run you? Just curious as that exact combo went here for $600.


----------



## Evil Laugh

Really?

The frames are £1995.


----------



## gomango

american psycho said:


> What did the frame & fork run you? Just curious as that exact combo went here for $600.


Double really.

I sold a nos Master Saronni frameset for almost 3x $600.

...and he got a fairly good deal.


----------



## Evil Laugh

Anyone is welcome to buy mine for $600 but postage would be $1000.


----------



## Ride-Fly

american psycho said:


> What did the frame & fork run you? Just curious as that exact combo went here for $600.


Triple really?!?!?!? No way it was a newer model Master X Lite. Maybe it was an 80's? Regardless, I would have bought it for $600. Sucks I missed it! Where did it happen?


----------



## majorbanjo

I priced a 2012 PR99 frameset....holy cow..with Precisa fork it listed for $3,200....best the shop could do was about $400 less.....said the new model year had a significant price increase....sad thing is...I still might buy it....that is one sexy frame.....but once you add some vintage looking athena...polished nitto stem, forks, bar.....nice custome built wheels......a vintage looking, but comfortable saddle....now you're talking some real money....


----------



## jtompilot

What color # is the white frame with light blue highlites on the head tube and stays? Its the one I sold to a friend. I kept the black & white frame.


----------



## majorbanjo

If you mean this; it's an LX10...


----------



## jtompilot

Thats not it, but that sure is nice. There is a pic of it in the bike/frame forum under, brand new Colnago.


----------



## orbeamike

Salsa_Lover said:


> very nice !
> 
> would it be possible to have the fork threaded so to use a quill stem ? then it would be perfect !


For my own Master I went the other route, I just had a new stem made to resemble a quill.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that is also very nice. but well I guess it is on the details, the slender tubes of a master look more balanced with a slender quill stem and a slender round drops handlebars like this picture ...


----------



## orbeamike

Salsa_Lover said:


> that is also very nice. but well I guess it is on the details, the slender tubes of a master look more balanced with a slender quill stem and a slender round drops handlebars like this picture ...
> 
> Totally agree, that is the very reason this stem is fillet brazed with 1" diameter steel tubes, 26mm bar clamp and chromed to match the Master's overall aesthetic. It kills me this stem is still sitting on my desk (too busy) and not on the Master already. The black ITM Colnago alloy stem has gotta go!!!
> 
> Mike


----------



## pakichionchio

*MAster or Master X Light*

Is this a master or Master x light?


----------

